# thunderbird und crashed-report

## michael_w

Hi,

ich will meinem funambol-Problem näher rücken, dazu bräuchte ich TB mit Breakpad-Unterstützung. Scheinbar ist das per default in gentoo ausgeschaltet, wie kann ich das aktivieren?

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Breakpad

----------

## michael_w

Scheinbar gibts die "Schalter" (Stichwort about:buildconfig), also, wie kann ich TB beim emerge sowas mitgeben:

```

--enable-crashreporter --enable-debug

```

----------

## franzf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Scheinbar gibts die "Schalter" (Stichwort about:buildconfig), also, wie kann ich TB beim emerge sowas mitgeben:
> 
> ```
> 
> --enable-crashreporter --enable-debug
> ...

 

Das jeweilige Ebuild (samt notwendigen patches) ins lokale Overlay -> src_configure anpassen.

Ein Blick ins thunderbird-ebuild zeigt mir auch gerade:

```
mozconfig_annotate 'broken' --disable-crashreporter
```

Wenn du den broken crashreporter anmachen willst, solltest du diese Zeile löschen.

----------

## michael_w

Okay, hab es im lokalen Overlay und die entsprechende Zeile rausgenommen, dennoch sagt die Fehlerkonsole in TB:

```

Crash Report Helper: warning, Breakpad is not available; cannot analyze new crashes
```

Hmm, wieso?

----------

## franzf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Okay, hab es im lokalen Overlay und die entsprechende Zeile rausgenommen

 

Hast du es denn dann auch explizit aktiviert mit --enable-crashreporter --enable-debug (Natürlich mit den mozconfig_enable, oder wie die heißen)?

----------

